# last weekend results (with videos)



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well we raced again this last weekend.. I got second place both days and was only a 1ooth of a second behind the top runner on Sat. anyways here are two videos ... one is of my Sentra.... and the other one is of me and my buddies full out autocross car... it is a 1980 Honda Civic CVCC... if you guys want to know more about the honda just ask me any questions.... hope you enjoy the vids.. PEACE

http://gladstone.uoregon.edu/~dwiggin1/vids/jared2.mov


http://gladstone.uoregon.edu/~dwiggin1/vids/andy2.mov

***ALSO you have to have QuickTime to watch these

by the way.. I have some more vids from the weekend as well liek a 240 doin some drifitn adn soem other cool stuff so if you guys want more let me know...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sentra looks good out there...nice run!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Looked like a good run! Who do you have to run against in FSP in your region? Where do you race in Eugene? I lived there for 6 years and liked it alot. We need to all get together and race some time. I lvie in Salt Lake, and I've been talking to autocrosser7 who is also in the northwest I still have friends in Eugene I can stay with. I will look up your SCCA web site. What is the suspension setup on your car if you don't mind telling me?, and good luck in FSP!

Calvin


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey man.. we race here in Eugene at the Coke plant on Chad DR. next to Costco............ as for my suspension. all I have is Intrax springs, KYB AGX's and SE-R sway bars with ES sway bar bushings, oh yeah and a front strut bar... I dont know why I run in FSP... what shoudl I be in?? I am jsut in the bracket that the people put me in.. thanks for the compliments.. also as for coming through and hanging out and racing.. antyime man.. fellow sentra guys are always welcome in Eugene...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

With those mods you can also run in STS, although their might be more competition there(not that that's a bad thing).


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *With those mods you can also run in STS, although their might be more competition there(not that that's a bad thing). *


If you are running on race tires (and I know you are  you can't run in STS and FSP is probably the best place.

Hey, PhattyB13, do you have a video of that run where i got it pretty loose at the finish?? I'd like to see it.

Aaron
'91 Sentra SE-R


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey luminus.. I am pretty sure I do.. I will have to go back and look at all the video and then upload it and send it to you .. sound like a plan.... I do have one video of you from sat if you want ti PM me or jsut let me know over the boards... peace man.. hope to see you in Roseburg..


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info I know where your talking about. Don't know if I'll make it up this season but for sure next year. I run in STS , the car is still in the works. So far I have Kosei K1 wheels with 205x50x15 Azeinas on them, Progress rear sway bar,Stillen front strut brace, Stillen cross drilled rotors with Hawk HP plus pads. Thats it so far. I'm waiting for my Advance Design struts to get here now, hopefully this week. Oh yea HotShot header Pace CAI and underdrive pulleys, I for got they were on the car when I bought it. So far I love the car!! Anyone who want's to come down to Uath or Idaho to race, just let me know. We have a realy good club down here.

Calvin


----------

